# Star Wars The Old Republic Suche  Einladung!



## BoxCarRacer (11. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute ich suche eine Ladung für das Spiel.

Würde es gerne mal testen ,hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen.

Email Addy:

askweingard@yahoo.de


Lg BocCarRacer


----------



## Kotor (11. Juni 2012)

Steam ! bietet es Free to play an


----------



## Onkeldieter (11. Juni 2012)

Ich konnte BoxCarRacer leider nicht einladen.habe zwar erst 3 von den eig. möglichen 25 Freunden eingeladen aber er sagt ich hätte derzeit die maximale Anzahl erreicht.
Bei Steam habe ich es auch nicht gefunden.
Also wenn jemand noch ne Einladung frei hat bitte 

BoxCarRacer eine schicken


----------



## MourDog (13. Juni 2012)

Server sind gerade Down, werde dir später eine Einladung schicken!

viel spaß dann beim zocken!

PS: Beim nächsten mal schau doch bitte erst im Forum anstatt gleich einen neuen Thread zuöffen. Dann wüsstest du, dass du mir einfach eine PM hättest eine PM schreiben können!


----------

